

Ask HN - How long of consistent blogging did it take to see traffic results - robbiea

The title really says it all. I set a goal of 1 post per day in 2012. Curious to see others who have done it and what their results were over the course of a year.
======
mikecane
What do you mean by traffic results? The blogs that seem to do the best have
single topics: tech. My blog has multiple topics. People seem to favor single
topics. Especially if they think you're helping them to make money, the greedy
curs.

~~~
robbiea
agreed with what you said about single topics.

Maybe a better phrase would have been to use "gain significant traction". I
know each blog is different and curious to see stories of how long it took
them of consistent blogging to see an uptick of consistent visitors to their
site.

